# Sheed and wells last shootaround.....something happened?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Have you heard about this one?*

I've seen this twice; once with Bonzi as the bad guy, once with Rasheed as the bad guy. I've seen it "quoted" from the oregonian with no link and I've seen it "quoted" from ESPN insder, again no link. I can't believe that it happened and we haven't heard anything about it outside of these rumors.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=801579#post801579


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL...I couldnt stop lughing just having a picture of Boom Boom like a dear in headlights like he is on the court! check it out.......


As they were leaving the practice facility Wednesday, the morning of their final shootaround together, Wells and Wallace saw Ruben Boumtje Boumtje shooting jump shots some 100 feet away with his back turned to them. 

Wallace slapped Wells on the back and said, "Watch this." Then he picked up a ball, reared back and fired a 100-foot, baseball-style strike that left Boumtje Boumtje writhing the floor. Trainers were summoned. After a few scary minutes, Boumtje Boumtje walked off, OK. 

Wells and Wallace? 

They giggled like schoolchildren and ran away the moment their teammate hit the canvas.


Messed up but funny!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, that really shows what great teammates Wallace and Wells are. They just sound like truly awful people in every account of them I read. It was way past time for Portland to send Wells packing.

By the way, where's the picture? I couldn't find it on any site!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's Canzano. I wouldn't put it past him to make up stuff. He's a columnist, not a beat reporter.

Ed O.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the link: http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/john_canzano/index.ssf?/base/sports/1070542984113660.xml


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I 'd like to meet the guy who can throw a basket ball hard enough, without putting any kind of side spin on it, that could knock a guy down from 100 feet. We are talking almost 35 yards. Yeah NFL quater backs could do that with a football , but come on a basketball?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*mixum*

you have really just showed your character..
it's no mystery now why you find these threads such folly.
You are on even keel with Bonzo and Sheed.

Pathetic..


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

If this is true Please post a link or picture or some proof please.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I 'd like to meet the guy who can throw a basket ball hard enough, without putting any kind of side spin on it, that could knock a guy down. We are talking almost 35 yards. Yeah NFL quater backs could do that with a football , but come on a basketball?


That is an interesting point. Remember that an NBA court is 94 feet long... I don't know if that makes Canzano's tale more or less believable.

Ed O.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the link.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

They are talking about this "story"

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...42984113660.xml

I wouldn't put it pass Wells or Wallace to try something like that but I just can't see a basketball bring thrown hard enough to knock down a 7 foot 250 pound man from 100 feet away.

mixum- True or not that story is not funny unless your one of those sick people that like to see people in pain.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> That is an interesting point. Remember that an NBA court is 94 feet long... I don't know if that makes Canzano's tale more or less believable.
> ...


It is very hard not to throw a curve ball when you throw a basketball that far and with any kind of umphh to it.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Give me a break guys. I don't care for Canzano either, but do you really think he would completely fabricate a story like this? 

Most of the team is capable of throwing the ball 100 feet, and if such a throw hit you in the head, and you didn't know it was coming, it would surely knock you flat. 

I was thinking that resigning Sheed to a lower cost might be a good idea. But, if this story is true, I would first suspend him for a few games and then I'd start charting is path off the team.

This is not funny (Mixum--seek help, soon) and if true should lead to the most severe of consequences.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

That's just sad. Gotta feel sorry for Ruben BB, getting hit by a ball thrown by your own team mate.  




> "I 'd like to meet the guy who can throw a basket ball hard enough, without putting any kind of side spin on it, that could knock a guy down from 100 feet."


Canzano probably exaggerated the distance, but IMO it's possible. If you got hit in the head with a thrown basketball when it is completely unsuspected, it could easily knock you to the ground.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

story sounds about as fishy as a Blazer just chatting away to Canzano about smoking pot in the hotel bathroom. dude is starting to sound like the Enquirer. 

just a side note--
I noticed in the game last night that Sheed wore one of Bonzi's armbands.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah, I wasn't thinking about that. For some reason I was thinking it would have been thrown at his back but if it was thrown at his head it could easily floor him.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I 'd like to meet the guy who can throw a basket ball hard enough, without putting any kind of side spin on it, that could knock a guy down from 100 feet. We are talking almost 35 yards. Yeah NFL quater backs could do that with a football , but come on a basketball?



Agreed. This story has "urban myth" written all over it!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Canzano...enough said in my book...:no:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I figure there was probably some truth to the story. Yes, a ball was thrown, yes, perhaps Boom-Boom even fell down. It's hard for me to imagine much more truth to it than that.

Now, what's 'Sheed to think of this? Yet again the media has taken a relatively innocent (if perhaps childish) moment and painted an ugly picture. So what's he likely to do? Give the press even more of a bad time. He might even comment on the article though that seems pretty unlikely. If he were to, though, Canzano then just has more fuel for the fire as he defends his story.

It's been ugly for a long time and this isn't likely to be more than another drop in the bucket. That said, it's hard for me to imagine things ever really working out with 'Sheed here. Even if he were to somehow magically turn over a totally new leaf (which he's come remarkably close to in some ways, such as with technicals), I just can't see that damage being smoothed over. Maybe it'll be enough for 'Sheed, management, and the fans to all get along one day (if somehow that day ever comes) but I can't see the bridge between 'Sheed and the press in this town ever getting repaired, which makes me fear that 'Sheed will eventually not just be traded but be unloaded much as Bonzi was due to his reputation with the local (and to a lesser extent, national) media.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My guess is Canzano was standing near RBB and Sheed missed.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't see Sheed just being shipped out like Bonzi at all. Bonzi and Cheeks didn't appear to be on the same page and you can't have players treating the coach like he did. I don't see any of that with Sheed. He's not getting into trouble and is playing decent basketball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

remember when Dudley threw the fastball to Shaq's back, when shaq was at halfcourt?

If it hit Ruben B2 in the dome, that could hurt.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> I don't see Sheed just being shipped out like Bonzi at all. Bonzi and Cheeks didn't appear to be on the same page and you can't have players treating the coach like he did. I don't see any of that with Sheed. He's not getting into trouble and is playing decent basketball.


Sheeds contract has more value at this point to Portland than what they can get back unless it is a McGrady type player.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Anyone doubting the truth of this report!*

this is a verbatim, word for word response straight from John Canzano via e-mail:


_Matt:

The event was not only true, it was captured by a news video crew.

Rasheed picked up the ball.... told Wells "Watch this..." 

Then, he fired a strike that hit Ruben squarely.

It was witnessed by at least a dozen individuals, including me.

Write anytime,

JC

_


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Once again, Canzano...is a joke...enough said. Let's see this video.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I believe it. I also think the people on this board are over-critical of the sportswriters for the Big O. Why would he lie about something like this? The writers may seem to be over-critical of the Blazers at times, but face it...this team deserves most of it.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Once again, Canzano...is a joke...enough said. Let's see this video.



when I show you the video you'll just claim its forged and edited to make it LOOK like Sheed threw the ball.,


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> when I show you the video you'll just claim its forged and edited to make it LOOK like Sheed threw the ball.,


:laugh: Yeah, Canzano probably did the editing right? He is no beat writer or investigative writer and probably doesn't know a football from basketball.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> :laugh: Yeah, Canzano probably did the editing right? He is no beat writer or investigative writer and probably doesn't know a football from basketball.



so prove him wrong then. All you're doing at this point is whining.

Don't worry, I sent Jason Quick a question on the Chat line about the very same event, I'm sure he'll have something to say about it.

later


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> so prove him wrong then. All you're doing at this point is whining.


Great, I'm whining. I feel like I fit in with the rest of you Blazer whiners now...what a relief. You see how whining can get annoying really fast? That's how some Blazer fan's (like myself) feel right now about all of the moaning, groaning, whining by others here. I don't think I have to prove anything. Canzano needs to prove himself right...let's see this video.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> I sent Jason Quick a question on the Chat line about the very same event, I'm sure he'll have something to say about it.
> 
> later


Yeah, like that's going to solve anything. In Quick's version, Damon went in front of the ball and stopped it Mid-air ala The Matrix. :uhoh:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, like that's going to solve anything. In Quick's version, Damon went in front of the ball and stopped it Mid-air ala The Matrix. :uhoh:



thanks for the visual, that was really funny actually.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> *THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL...I couldnt stop lughing just having a picture of Boom Boom like a dear in headlights like he is on the court! check it out.......*
> 
> 
> ...


It put someone on the ground writhing in pain and you find it "FUNNY AS HELL"?

Wow. That's sick.

I have no idea whether this story is true, but the fact that you find a story that involves someone in great pain hilarious is quite sad.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Quik saw it too, he took it in the beans.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anybody else immediately think of the "football in the groin" Simpsons episode, where Homer judges a film contest? man, was that funny. 

however, basketball in the groin is not. no sirree. 

however, the "lowered the Boumtje" crack was the best pun I've read in weeks. 

however, I'm still not amused by Wallace's stunt. 

tut tut.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Quik saw it too, he took it in the beans.



Let me get this straight. 

If he was hit in the gonads, he had to be facing Sheed.

If he was facing Sheed, why didn't he move, catch the ball, or whatever? Are we supposed to believe he just stood there and let Sheed drill him?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

you just broke the super secret 3-time limit on the usage of the word "however" within a post.


:BANNED:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> you just broke the super secret 3-time limit on the usage of the word "however" within a post.
> 
> 
> :BANNED:


however, a football in the groin is a football in the groin. 

*slinks off after parting "however"*


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

however a b-ball in the beanbag is a beanball in the ball bag.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here's what our favorite person at the Blazers' front office had to say about this incident:

_"I can tell you that there was a lot of buzz about the boumtje thing, but internally we hear it wasn't anything big. I also saw the two together serving breakfast to head start kids this morning with no issues and they were laughing, so I think the media exploited things."_

Just wanted y'all to know.

PBF


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think the real question is. Will Wallace be punished? I hope so and it should be severe. He shouldn't be allowed to get away with something like that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> If he was hit in the gonads, he had to be facing Sheed.
> ...


It's not impossible that he had his back turned and turned at the last second only to get smacked in the twig and berries.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not impossible that he had his back turned and turned at the last second only to get smacked in the twig and berries.


It's also possible the JQ is dramatizing the event a tad to suit his own purposes.

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not impossible that he had his back turned and turned at the last second only to get smacked in the twig and berries.



yes, it could happen. of course, that would make the whole thing a fluke accident, instead of sheed being the devil incarnate.

OTOH, RBB could just have the worst reflexes of anyone who ever played in the NBA.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks Wallace shouldn't have thrown the ball in the first place?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> If he was hit in the gonads, he had to be facing Sheed.
> ...


unless, of course, Boumtje WAS facing the other direction. in which case, we have what I like to call the Magic Bean Ball. it flew a hundred feet across a gym that is only 94 feet long, circled Boumtje, hit him square in the jewels, bounced off, whacked him in the head and crushed him to the floor, where he "writhed in agony" for an extended period of time. 

but perhaps there is another, more likely scenario: The Loan ******. what if there was a second thrower, hiding behind a row of basketballs or a grassy knoll straight ahead of Boumtje. such a person would have to be short and a "homie" of Wallace. 

my friends, may I present to you Damon Stoudamire, the Loan ******. [/OliverStone]

what the hell. we blame him for everything else.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I think the real question is. Will Wallace be punished? I hope so and it should be severe. He shouldn't be allowed to get away with something like that.


How about lets find out what happened first, and then form a judgement as to what should be done? I know you've got your hopes up here and all, but lets see the tape.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

oh wait. my theory involves Damon actually making a pinpoint pass with a basketball. 

damn. 

I'll get back to you on this one.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> yes, it could happen. of course, that would make the whole thing a fluke accident, instead of sheed being the devil incarnate.
> 
> OTOH, RBB could just have the worst reflexes of anyone who ever played in the NBA.


Both.

I think it was a stupid stunt. It's just a glorified version of snapping a guy in the *** with a towel.

Stupid but in the end harmless.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> How about lets find out what happened first, and then form a judgement as to what should be done? I know you've got your hopes up here and all, but lets see the tape.
> ...


I didn't get my hopes up. I just think if someone hurts one of their own teammates with some stupid stunt they should be punished.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Here's what our favorite person at the Blazers' front office had to say about this incident:
> 
> _"I can tell you that there was a lot of buzz about the boumtje thing, but internally we hear it wasn't anything big. I also saw the two together serving breakfast to head start kids this morning with no issues and they were laughing, so I think the media exploited things."_


Impossible! That contradicts what Quick & Canz are reporting! Those darn Blazers are always trying to make the media look bad. I'm going to write a letter.

SLAM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> Stupid but in the end harmless.


Yep... I think it's a bigger deal that Canzano would hold it up as some sort of evidence of Rasheed being evil and/or Wells being a follower.

Pranks happen in every workplace, and sometimes someone slips on a banana peel or gets his fingertips superglued to their keyboard. It's not necessarily a SMART thing that they happen, but it's human nature.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> ...we have what I like to call the Magic Bean Ball. it flew a hundred feet across a gym that is only 94 feet long...


Pythagorus proves rasheed was the lone nut cracker.

A^2+B^2=C^2

Court Width=50 ft
Length=94 feet

50^2=2500
94^2=8836

2500+8836=11336

11336=c^2

Square root of 11336 is 106.47065 feet.

Easily possible. Even probable.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Mike Rice saw it !!!!!!!!*

He was upset about it.
And Wheels said the same thing.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Please don't tell me we have to watch instant replays of Boumtje-Boumtje getting smacked in the nuts.

Back and to the left. Back and to the left. Back and to the left. Back and to the left.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Mike Rice saw it !!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> He was upset about it.
> And Wheels said the same thing.


Well, that's it then. Case closed. They saw it. Sheed should get the chair right? RBB got hit in the groin when the ball came from behind him right. These stories are gettign ridiculous.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Pythagorus proves rasheed was the lone nut cracker.
> ...


Not just probable. Likely. The basketball has been my weapon of choice for over ten years. 100 yards, with a little luck, is what I might expect from a beginner like Rasheed. Of course, with practice and years of experience, I can knock a squirrel from his perch 150 yrds away 9 times out of 10. A man needs challenges however, which is why I'm leaving on safari to Kenya this spring. We'll see what one man and his basketball can do to a charging bull elephant.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I 'd like to meet the guy who can throw a basket ball hard enough, without putting any kind of side spin on it, that could knock a guy down from 100 feet. We are talking almost 35 yards. Yeah NFL quater backs could do that with a football , but come on a basketball?


Hmm, he could have easily thrown the ball 100 feet...it would be a really luck shot to have it hit boom boom in the head, because if he was that accurate he'd be able to bank a shoot in off the back board from that distance!

Getting hit in the head with a basketball can hurt sure enough...but to carry the momentum to knock someone down, it seems it would have to be fired out of a cannon. One time Shaq pelted Dudley in the back with the ball from 45 feet and it didn't even jar him..just made him really angry.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I didn't get my hopes up. I just think if someone hurts one of their own teammates with some stupid stunt they should be punished.


just responding to what you wrote earlier about your hopes... but horsing around is OK by me. I suspect it goes on all the time like it did on some of the teams I played for. Knowing what we know (very little), I could see some good natured razing being possible here. Beaning someone in the head with a frozen rope overhand throw which causes the person to land in a heap sounds like a case of assualt, and would undoubtably be handled differently by the front office. I know if I felt a teammate had done something malicious toward me, I wouldn't be up to joking around with him for some time.

Lets see the tape. 

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> Not just probable. Likely. The basketball has been my weapon of choice for over ten years. 100 yards, with a little luck, is what I might expect from a beginner like Rasheed. Of course, with practice and years of experience, I can knock a squirrel from his perch 150 yrds away 9 times out of 10. A man needs challenges however, which is why I'm leaving on safari to Kenya this spring. We'll see what one man and his basketball can do to a charging bull elephant.


And that's when the ball is deflated.

Pumped up to a regulation 7-9 psi, any normal elephant doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Pythagorus proves rasheed was the lone nut cracker.
> ...


What's that therom got to do with wether or not rasheed could fell a guy from 100 feet with a basketball?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

apparently it is true. It was mentioned by Quick this afternon. Regardless of Canzano's article, shift the focus back on the players Sheed and Bonzi. I can see having some fun, but when they threw the ball and hit Bomtje, they should of at the very least gone back and apologized and seen if he was alright. Running off and apparently giggling is bad, really bad. It does not speak well of them.

:nonono:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> apparently it is true. It was mentioned by Quick this afternon. Regardless of Canzano's article, shift the focus back on the players Sheed and Bonzi. I can see having some fun, but when they threw the ball and hit Bomtje, they should of at the very least gone back and apologized and seen if he was alright. Running off and apparently giggling is bad, really bad. It does not speak well of them.
> 
> :nonono:



certainly not what you'd expect for a 30 yr old and 27 yr old.


Its not like they're only 19 or something.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I think the real question is. Will Wallace be punished? I hope so and it should be severe. He shouldn't be allowed to get away with something like that.


If Wallace is punished _severely_ for such an incident then I shudder to think what Randolph's punishment should be for driving high (endangering motorists and pedestrians).

_The same Randolph who initiated a fight with this same Boom Boom a year ago._

As a matter of fact, it Wallace is punished _severely_ for such an incident then Randolph should still be serving suspension time for last years sucker punching incident (which was easily 100 times worse).

-----------

It just amazes me how everyone is clamoring to this alleged beaning when the teams "go to player" was just busted for driving under the influence of intoxicants.

Needless to say, if it were Rasheed on the trendy vehicular intoxicants the sky would be falling right now.

There would have been a Canzono article, a lengthy Quick article, not to mention a Bucker and a Hughes in a pair tree (for a little national flavor). The usual suspects on BBB would turn up the Wallace is Hitler routine 10 fold and the song and dance would extend well into the weekend.

Yet this Randolph incident seems to be forgivable.
Never mind that Rasheed has never been charged with an offence so serious. Never mind that Randolph's rap sheet is as long as a rope. It does not mater so long as you play hard (on offence), smile to the camera and occasionally stroke uncle Quickie.

Hypocrisy at its finest.


*P.S.* Malicious pranks and things of this nature occur on sports teams all the time (especially to young players who do not get clock).
Most teams however don’t report it...

*That’s if this ever actually occurred.*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep... I think it's a bigger deal that Canzano would hold it up as some sort of evidence of Rasheed being evil and/or Wells being a follower.
> ...


What will it take? A notorized document signed by 1 million witnesses?

Wouldn't you say that if a prank at work caused someone physical pain that if the person wouldn't at least go see if the other is ok, that it may be at least a glimmer of heartless and malicious?

You remind me of Jack Nciholson in "Anger Management" whne he asks Adam Sandler who he is. There is no significant answer to appease him.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> 
> What's that therom got to do with wether or not rasheed could fell a guy from 100 feet with a basketball?


simple:
if the ball cannot hit
you mus acquit


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> simple:
> if the ball cannot hit
> you mus acquit


Back and to the left. Back and to the left. Back and to the left.

What about the other, unmentioned victim. The ballboy who, as I understand it, is friends with Boumtje^2. He was simply returning a pair of sunglasses when the ball caromed off Boumtje^2's junk and caught the ball boy square in the pants.

Who'sc rying for him?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> Am I the only one who thinks Wallace shouldn't have thrown the ball in the first place?


Yes. 

Seriously, you can't crucify a guy over post-practice horseplay. It happens on every team in every league. 

Unless he INTENDED to hurt RBB, which I seriously doubt, this whole thing just proves what drama queens we are stuck with in the media.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> oh wait. my theory involves Damon actually making a pinpoint pass with a basketball.
> 
> damn.
> ...



:rotf:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

you really think firing a fastball at a guy trying to hit him is just harmless "horseplay"?


to me horseplay would be like clearing out a guys locker and putting a pink slip saying "Go to GM's office ASAP" on it.



throwing stuff trying to hit people isn't horseplay, its just juvenile.
At least be somewhat creative if you're going to haze someone.



EDIT: forgot to add if you're going to haze someone you might also want to do it away from the camera's and media, you know not in public.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

If this incident happened, I wouldn't mind seeing the Blazers fine Wallace. This kind of stuff shouldn't be tolerated, but it shouldn't result in a suspension, either.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> you really think firing a fastball at a guy trying to hit him is just harmless "horseplay"?
> 
> 
> ...



If this were a baseball, no. A basketball? Yes, I call that horseplay.

I played about a million games of prison-ball growing up. That involved being hit with a basketball or volleyball....generally at a lot less than 100 feet! I don't recall any fatalities!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> What will it take? A notorized document signed by 1 million witnesses?


Are you joking? I can't tell if you're joking or not.



> Wouldn't you say that if a prank at work caused someone physical pain that if the person wouldn't at least go see if the other is ok, that it may be at least a glimmer of heartless and malicious?


"Heartless" and "malicious" that he hit a guy in the balls from 100 feet away?

Perhaps. But it also IS funny in an immature/slapstick kind of way. mixum got railed against by a few for saying it, but the fact is that hitting a person from 100 feet away is hard, and hitting him in such a delicate spot is even harder. That Rasheed would CALL HIS SHOT and then do it from such a distance, and that RBB would not see it and/or dodge, is such a fluke that I can see a couple of guys laughing about it and running off before the 7 footer got up and chased them.

It's less than funny when you're hit, presumably, but I don't think that it's evil incarnate to do what Rasheed reportedly did. Canzano was spinning it like it was the Kennedy assassination.

Would it be as funny at the office where someone works? Probably not, but headbands and shorts aren't allowed where I work, either, so the rules in professional sports are a bit different.



> You remind me of Jack Nciholson in "Anger Management" whne he asks Adam Sandler who he is. There is no significant answer to appease him.


Um. Yeah.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> ......he hit a guy in the balls from 100 feet away.....



boom.......boom. :sour:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> boom.......boom. :sour:



ABM the BBB.net signature police would like to talk with you, evidently your signature plates have expired...


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O, every time I read one of your posts justifying or explaining away some negative reality regards a Blazers i find myself unable to tell if you are joking or not.


seriously. 


sometimes I wonder if you write that just out of a sense of humor or if you really mean it.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ABM the BBB.net signature police would like to talk with you, evidently your signature plates have expired...


Heh, I had just realized that earlier today. I'm constipating, er, contemplating on refreshing it.

Film @ 11.............


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm...did it occur to anyone else that Rasheed Wallace threw the basketball and hit Ruben's Boumtje Boumtjes'?


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> Ed O, every time I read one of your posts justifying or explaining away some negative reality regards a Blazers i find myself unable to tell if you are joking or not.


Funny. I feel the same way about you exaggerating on the _negatives_.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ripct</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny. I feel the same way about you exaggerating on the _negatives_.



i continue to have high expectations of this team and its players and I would hope you do as well.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

hey, I made 1000 posts today...

didn't even notice till now.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> Ed O, every time I read one of your posts justifying or explaining away some negative reality regards a Blazers i find myself unable to tell if you are joking or not.
> 
> seriously.
> ...


It depends on what I'm writing, of course, but I try to kid around as I'm writing. Most of what I type I believe.

I'm much less willing to judge my fellow humans than many of you and I don't look for the Blazers to be anything but a good basketball team. That makes the hand-wringing and bashing of the players as men seem (to me) alternatively irrelevant, funny, and sad.

Ed O.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

There is no way in the world that this incident deserves any sort of discipline. Let me tell you, as one who has felt the pain of a basketball in the nads, if I was fortunate enough to hit someone's sack from 100ft, I certainly wouldn't have run off giggling. No. I would have been lying on the floor, tears streaming from my eyes, convulsing with laughter. That is some funny stuff!

Also, I'm sure that when Sheed threw the ball, he probably figured that he'd miss which was by far the likely outcome and at best it might startle Boom-boom. In fact, as I think about it, it would probably be my reaction to call out a warning if I thought it was actually going to hit, thus causing BoomBoom to turnaround and present the bonus nutshot opportunity.

Most people I know who've been hit with the accidental sack attack think it's pretty darned funny once the painful, throbbing nauseous feeling subsided.

This is a witchhunt soley created by Sheed's reputation - not by this non-event.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Sheed should be so sure of his attempted treys. :yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> There is no way in the world that this incident deserves any sort of discipline. Let me tell you, as one who has felt the pain of a basketball in the nads, if I was fortunate enough to hit someone's sack from 100ft, I certainly wouldn't have run off giggling. No. I would have been lying on the floor, tears streaming from my eyes, convulsing with laughter. That is some funny stuff!
> 
> Also, I'm sure that when Sheed threw the ball, he probably figured that he'd miss which was by far the likely outcome and at best it might startle Boom-boom. In fact, as I think about it, it would probably be my reaction to call out a warning if I thought it was actually going to hit, thus causing BoomBoom to turnaround and present the bonus nutshot opportunity.
> ...


There is a lot of truth to what you say. But at the same time as you are writhing, in laughter, don't ya think you would go over and at least helkp the guy up, or apologize saying you didn't mean to hit him? Heck for all we know he was just trying to knock the ball out of Ruebens hands . Is SHeed a criminal for this? no definately not. But he is an a-hole if he didn't at least apologize.

A moment of silence for the Boom Booms.........OK that's good. I feel for RBB, how long willt he dude get rookie treatment? I mean come on the guy brought us the Haitian shuffle.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

of course there should be no discipline, its not THAT big a deal. 

it just is some little blurb that sort of adds to the Sheed file of things he's done that aren't really that bright. I guess if no one was around (like the media) he could get away with it and nobody would know, but to do it with cameras rolling is not real bright, and I think most of us would have checked on RBB if we "accidently" racked him in the jewels with a b-ball, rather than run off giggling like a 12 yr old.

more than anything to me it just shows a bit of what type of person Rasheed Wallace is, and is more disappointing than anything.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

This would be funny if I was still in elementary or maybe even high school. But coming from a 30 year old man it's actually quite sad...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I am sure Scut Farkas was misrepresented by the Media too...Ralphy was the villain.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> There is a lot of truth to what you say. But at the same time as you are writhing, in laughter, don't ya think you would go over and at least helkp the guy up, or apologize saying you didn't mean to hit him? Heck for all we know he was just trying to knock the ball out of Ruebens hands . Is SHeed a criminal for this? no definately not. But he is an a-hole if he didn't at least apologize.
> 
> A moment of silence for the Boom Booms.........OK that's good. I feel for RBB, how long willt he dude get rookie treatment? I mean come on the guy brought us the Haitian shuffle.


You're right, I would have apoligized but at the same time, perhaps Sheed eventually did too. We don't know. All we know is that he left the scene immediately. Perhaps he came back later and offered Boom-Boom a free tee-shot.

I do think Sheed's an Ahole by the way - regardless of this incident.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*I Don't Think It's a Big Deal...*

...but Wallace just shows his true colors again. IMO, a good teammate's reaction would have been to run down to BB, tell him they're sorry, and offer a hand to help him up when he was able. Seems like RBB should at least get to throw a towel in Wallace's face, on camera.

This place cracks me up sometimes. Canzono reports it,..."HE MADE IT UP!", Quick reports it..."THEY'RE BOTH LYING!", when it becomes obvious that it did happen..."IT'S NO BIG DEAL, AND I'LL BELITTLE ANYONE WHO DISAGREES." 

I really don't see this as something as that Wallace should be punished over, but he sure could have shown more class. The report that RBB is OK with it? What are his choices? He's going to hold a grudge and be called a wuss because he won't let it go?

On another subject...I guess if your not one of the defenders of the 'anti-Christ', you don't get kudos for 1000 posts. 

Congratulations Tommyboy! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Go Blazers


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> You're right, I would have apoligized but at the same time, perhaps Sheed eventually did too. We don't know. All we know is that he left the scene immediately...


...and shortly there after was reportedly hanging out and joking with RBB at a charity event they were doing. This sounds like it very well might be the non-issue the quoted Blazer exec stated the local tabloid press was exploiting... It will be very interesting to see if this video holds up to be anywhere close to the horrible episode that Canzano painted it to be. We'll see soon enough, but the worm might turn on who's behavior is being examined.

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I Don't Think It's a Big Deal...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> 
> On another subject...I guess if your not one of the defenders of the 'anti-Christ', you don't get kudos for 1000 posts.


*Everyone* gets kudos for 1000 posts, even if you're not a defender of the 'anti-Christ,' as we lovingly call him. (We're talking about Canzano, right?  )

Congratz, Tommyboy! And here's a post to grow on...!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hm...did it occur to anyone else that Rasheed Wallace threw the basketball and hit Ruben's Boumtje Boumtjes'?


:grinning: 

Don't tell the media, though. _That's not funny, young man. You'll stop laughing when somebody loses an eye!_


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I am sure Scut Farkas was misrepresented by the Media too...Ralphy was the villain.


That was an unfortunate instance where discrimination clearly was at play. The media always distrusts people with yellow eyes....


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> There is no way in the world that this incident deserves any sort of discipline. Let me tell you, as one who has felt the pain of a basketball in the nads, if I was fortunate enough to hit someone's sack from 100ft, I certainly wouldn't have run off giggling. No. I would have been lying on the floor, tears streaming from my eyes, convulsing with laughter. That is some funny stuff!
> 
> Also, I'm sure that when Sheed threw the ball, he probably figured that he'd miss which was by far the likely outcome and at best it might startle Boom-boom. In fact, as I think about it, it would probably be my reaction to call out a warning if I thought it was actually going to hit, thus causing BoomBoom to turnaround and present the bonus nutshot opportunity.
> ...




Ya, people getting hit in the nuts is really funny. I have an idea, why don't I take a sledge hammer and nail you in the crotch! We can video tape it and send it in to America's funniest home videos. Oh my, that's funny stuff.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats on your 1000 post Tommyboy.... we are glad you are hear and participating.

:banana:


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: I Don't Think It's a Big Deal...*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> ... even if you're not a defender of the 'anti-Christ,' as we lovingly call him. (We're talking about Canzano, right?  )
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Go Blazers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I find it funny, not the situation, but what type or person Wallace is if this is true.

-Petey


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> There is no way in the world that this incident deserves any sort of discipline. Let me tell you, as one who has felt the pain of a basketball in the nads, if I was fortunate enough to hit someone's sack from 100ft, I certainly wouldn't have run off giggling. No. I would have been lying on the floor, tears streaming from my eyes, convulsing with laughter. That is some funny stuff!


Yeah, it's hysterical, Dude. I suppose you'd enjoy seeing a woman get punched in the breast, too. That would make you laugh for an hour, I'll bet. Or how about a little kid getting beaten up? Or somebody breaking an arm? Or losing an eye? God, the world is full of hysterical "incidents." It's enough to keep you laughing all day long, if you're really sick and twisted.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's hysterical, Dude. I suppose you'd enjoy seeing a woman get punched in the breast, too. That would make you laugh for an hour, I'll bet. Or how about a little kid getting beaten up? Or somebody breaking an arm? Or losing an eye? God, the world is full of hysterical "incidents." It's enough to keep you laughing all day long, if you're really sick and twisted.




You must have been fun to play dodge-ball with when you were young.


----------

